# Sixers take 5th Seed in the East



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

After tonight's win against the Hawks the Sixers have taken the fifth spot. If the Wizards beat the Heat then they will have a tie record with us, but they lose the tie breaker at the moment. The game against the Wizards near the end of the season is going to be huge.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great win in atlanta. Now, all they have to do is get this next one at home to clinch a spot.


----------



## sixers 83 (Dec 13, 2007)

Kunlun said:


> After tonight's win against the Hawks the Sixers have taken the fifth spot. If the Wizards beat the Heat then they will have a tie record with us, but they lose the tie breaker at the moment. The game against the Wizards near the end of the season is going to be huge.


Plus the Wizards have a tougher schedule down the stretch - games vs all top 3 seeds left: BOS, DET & ORL
Sixers only have to play DET out of those 3.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

nba.com has the sixers and wizards clinching playoff spots tonight...Congratulations to the sixers.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

sixers 83 said:


> Plus the Wizards have a tougher schedule down the stretch - games vs all top 3 seeds left: BOS, DET & ORL
> Sixers only have to play DET out of those 3.


All three might be resting their best players for the playoffs.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

sixers are straight ballin,they are easily the one of the hottest teams in the league this has to be one of the greastest team comebacks for the playoffs in history of the franchise.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I will be rooting for you guys in the playoffs. Nice to see an underdog succeed.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

AI lost.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> AI lost.


Not really, both parties came out well. The sixers would have just kept on being bad if they hadn't gotten rid of him.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Not really, both parties came out well. The sixers would have just kept on being bad if they hadn't gotten rid of him.


I agree


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's amazing to see how great this team has been. I really liked watching them against Detroit as messy of a game as it was at some points. They have a bright future. Big props to Mr. Cheeks, and the youth they have. Thaddeus is the real deal.


----------

